# Fires outta control



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

So i guess my parents dont want me to worry about the fires in NM and CO, but i just found out that there was another fire that sprang up in Bloomfield, just 5 miles from my parents house. it took out over 5 houses, and over 10,000 acres of farmland. it reached to the fenceline of my friends backyard.

now they posted this on FB








Huge fire just north of the state line on the way to Durango- stopping traffic at the line! This will spread resources even further from the Mancos fire!

so please can we get some prayers for the men and women involved in trying to control these fires and somebody please do a rain dance!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers going out right now.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I heard about it too.. I have friends and family in CO and I'm so very worried. I'm praying my heart out for everyone's safety.. never have there been fires this bad..


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

Prayers coming from my piece of the boonies. Hope they are all right.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

just got off the phone with my mom and she told me there are at least *7 *different fires going on right now! this is insane! i cant believe how dry it is this year. 
my dads doing 24 hour soaks on our field just to keep it moist but its getting drier every day....not good for our hay production. 

i just hope diane is okay...theyre up in one of the driest parts near durango....jeez now i really wish i was back home with my family. i know me and my dad would both be up their with the volunteers now.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

YAAAAAAY! 

on the other hand....





























Colorado blaze too dangerous to assess damage - Toshiba


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

SERIOUSLY?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

That's how it is in CA as well. Lots of fires popping up. it's way too dry and hot we need rain!


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

****! I'm having black Saturday flashbacks! Hope all you guys and your loved ones are ok.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

im going insane! i could be home right now working with my father and the volunteers to get this under control but no. im across the freaking ocean....aaaaaaah


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Roperchick said:


> im going insane! i could be home right now working with my father and the volunteers to get this under control but no. im across the freaking ocean....aaaaaaah


It's hard, and I can relate.. look how across the freaking ocean I am lol. All of my friends are in CO, my teachers, some family.. I lived there for 6 years so I'm feeling about as helpless. 

I'm praying that they get it under control.. it's very heart breaking


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> It's hard, and I can relate.. look how across the freaking ocean I am lol. All of my friends are in CO, my teachers, some family.. I lived there for 6 years so I'm feeling about as helpless.
> 
> I'm praying that they get it under control.. it's very heart breaking


 
haha you and me seem to always be in the same predicaments! i hope the horses are branded or chipped so they can all go home to the right people. but i wouldd take the pali, bucksin and the grullas in a heartbeat!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah that's funny isn't it? lol.. 

Apparently Obama is going to visit CO to "tour the fires"

Yeah, I don't see that helping..


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Roperchick said:


> SERIOUSLY?!?!?!?!?!?!


That pic was ALL over facebook today! Every major horse page, Ariat to little ones had that. And its crazy, i really hope they can fix things, find places for all the animals and get the fires in control or out completely.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Yeah that's funny isn't it? lol..
> 
> Apparently Obama is going to visit CO to "tour the fires"
> 
> Yeah, I don't see that helping..


I dont either, Sky, Obama dont help to much with anything in my view. Im gonna move to Canada now


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes, huge fires here recently, too. The smoke was so thick you could cut it. I feel so bad for the wildlife...I pray they all get/got out unharmed and find new homes - its so incredibly sad.

Prayers for all, people and fellow creatures alike, in CO.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I guess to show his support, but honestly I think he should be funding some evacuations (if he isn't already.)

I have no idea where they are even putting the people they've pulled from the Mountains, Fort Collins, and such.. :/


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I have a lot of family in Colorado Springs. If you want to help a small bit, 2 of my nephews there, one with a marketing firm and one that owns a design business, are making T-shirts, with all proceeds going to help. A couple of manufaturers have donated the shirts.

Here is a news article that has a link to the special website for the shirts. They have raised over $25,000 in just a couple of days...

Local designers find inspiration for a cause in the Waldo Canyon Fire - Colorado Springs Travel | Examiner.com


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm from Colorado although I don't live there now. I've been watching my friends' updates on Facebook.

But SERIOUSLY, you guys are slagging Obama for visiting the state? In case you haven't noticed, it's customary for presidents, no matter what party, to put in an appearance at the site of any major disaster. Kind of a moral support + politicking thing that they all do. I bet conservatives didn't complain or say "well, what's that gonna do" when Bush went to New York after 9/11 or New Orleans (eventually) after Katrina. 

Also, the federal government has indeed sent in teams to help local authorities deal with the disaster and federal funding has been diverted to cope with both the evacuations and fire-fighting. The president's physical location matters neither here nor there when these systems are brought into play. To answer Sky's other query, the Red Cross has shelters open and on stand by across the state, as it does whenever lots of people have to be evacuated from their homes due to tornados, fires, and such things. These will be schools, churches, rec centres, basically any large building. Other people will be with friends and family, but the shelters are there for anyone who does not have those resources available. 

Sorry, the partisanship + misinformation combo that defines American political discussion really gets my goat. Epic fires in CO, lots of people in Red Cross shelters, many losing their homes, and the president shows his face, which is part of his job as head of state whether he's Republican, Democrat, or from Jupiter.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

thesilverspear said:


> But SERIOUSLY, you guys are slagging Obama for visiting the state? In case you haven't noticed, it's customary for presidents, no matter what party, to put in an appearance at the site of any major disaster. Kind of a moral support + politicking thing that they all do. I bet conservatives didn't complain or say "well, what's that gonna do" when Bush went to New York after 9/11 or New Orleans (eventually) after Katrina.


I'm not a political person.. I just don't see (besides the moral support) what touring CO would do atm. I'm more of an action person. 

To me it just seems like a waste of funds.. the state is on fire. Visiting doesn't put the fires out.

I could understand being there for Katrina and 9/11, because the turmoil was over and all there was to do was assess the damage and support the state. But CO is still on fire, and I think that there should be action instead of tours.

Nothing against the president.. but logically to me it doesn't make much sense.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

That's it. It provides moral support and a show of leadership. Especially after Katrina, I imagine presidents will be fairly prompt to appear at the site of any disaster. Bush did not go to New Orleans until the situation had become badly unraveled due to the immense scale of it and poor disaster management on FEMA's part, and he took a sound beating in the media for that one. It could be weeks, if not months, until they get these fires completely out. If Obama waited, he'd no doubt get hammered for looking like he doesn't care. 

You are, in a way, comparing apples and oranges. It's not as if a president could visit a hurricane-hit area while the hurricane is occurring. You'd have a hard time even landing Air Force One! 

Also, it's not as if action isn't being taken. The president does not need to be sitting in the Oval Office signing checks in order to divert federal funds to Colorado. As I stated above, FEMA and the National Guard are very much involved in the effort.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

thesilverspear said:


> Also, it's not as if action isn't being taken. The president does not need to be sitting in the Oval Office signing checks in order to divert federal funds to Colorado. As I stated above, FEMA and the National Guard are very much involved in the effort.


Again, as I said nothing against the president I just personally didn't understand what help it would provide. I don't keep up with politics.

And I wasn't "slagging" I just said I don't see that helping. Your reaction was a bit over the top, you must be passionate about these things.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm passionate in my quest against ignorance and the prevailing habit, it seems, that people have of leaping to assumptions (i.e. the federal government isn't doing anything except for sending Obama to have a wander around the Springs) when not in possession of any facts (i.e. the federal government has diverted a rather large amount of money and manpower to CO in order to assist local authorities with the fire-fighting efforts).


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes assumptions, but I didn't make any. I just gave my opinion and then I said I hope he's doing something (if he's not already.) 

I too loathe assumptions.. they only lead to trouble :smile:

But thank you for letting me know about what he's doing. Hopefully the fires can be conquered..


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, long ago in some parts of the southwest they use to build fire breaks and pack them w fire retardant, and air drop it in a contiguous line where it was not accessable by vehicle. They were effective and not constructed in response to a fire, but rather to prevent the spread of future fires. However, they decided this practice was destructive to the environment, which is indisputabley in both errosion and release of toxins. However, risk assessment did not seem to enter the equation - and now they think it best to drop it from the sky only after a fire has started. The whole of the perimeter of fires that rage as large as some of the very recent ones cannot be contained by the air-drop method, and it is not readily available when there are multiple fires raging in multiple states. 

I have seen the devastation of fires as they have come _very_ close to our home. The devastation far exceeds that realized by preventive fire breaks. And, the loss of wildlife, their homes,  and the cost in dollars is many multiples higher.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Missy May said:


> Well, long ago in some parts of the southwest they use to build fire breaks and pack them w fire retardant, and air drop it in a contiguous line where it was not accessable by vehicle. They were effective and not constructed in response to a fire, but rather to prevent the spread of future fires. However, they decided this practice was destructive to the environment, which is indisputabley in both errosion and release of toxins. However, risk assessment did not seem to enter the equation - and now they think it best to drop it from the sky only after a fire has started. The whole of the perimeter of fires that rage as large as some of the very recent ones cannot be contained by the air-drop method, and it is not readily available when there are multiple fires raging in multiple states.
> 
> I have seen the devastation of fires as they have come _very_ close to our home. The devastation far exceeds that realized by preventive fire breaks. And, the loss of wildlife, their homes, and the cost in dollars is many multiples higher.


Man that's very conflicting.. it's either let the fire spread and attempt to contain it with other resources.. or use a fire break packed with retardant that is toxic to the environment to contain the fire but have bad side effects.

"/ Looks like a Catch 22. 

I'm going to do some research tomorrow, but what do they use now.. just water or is there something that works better?


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Yes assumptions, but I didn't make any. I just gave my opinion and then I said I hope he's doing something (if he's not already.)
> 
> I too loathe assumptions.. they only lead to trouble :smile:
> 
> But thank you for letting me know about what he's doing. Hopefully the fires can be conquered..


Just a quick note about how disasters are handled here. First and formost, federal aid is provided, but usually has to be formally requested by whatever state is involved. In this case, federal fire fighters are automatically dispatched from Ft. Smith Arkansas, which is in the middle of the country.

Then comes an official federal disaster declaration, which can come from acouple ofr sources - normally from the President or the Secretary of Agriculture. Once that formal declaration is made, it frees up funding for more aid, including FEMA grants, and personal and business disaster loans through SBA. The state will make a disaster declaration also to free their funds, but that is usually on a much smaller scale. If I remember correctly, Obama made the official disaster declaration yesterday in conjunction with his trip to Colorado Springs. I am retired from SBA and have done disaster duty in several locations of the country.

Disaster funds are approved annually, with a bucket of money if you will, allocated to disaster relief. The use of the funds is EXTREMELY political. Senators and Representatives fight to get disasters declared in their districts and states, so their constituents get the money. One might think that the only disaster declarations are for weather and fire related disasters, but there are other types declared as well - again, usually for political reasons. Insect infestation is a common one, and all states have those, but the Congressmen with the most seniority and stroke are the ones that usually get declarations made for those type "disasters"...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you Faceman for explaining that rather elaborately. I really did appreciate it! :smile:

At least CO is getting the help it needs.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Man that's very conflicting.. it's either let the fire spread and attempt to contain it with other resources.. or use a fire break packed with retardant that is toxic to the environment to contain the fire but have bad side effects.
> 
> "/ Looks like a Catch 22.
> 
> I'm going to do some research tomorrow, but what do they use now.. just water or is there something that works better?


To my knowledge, the red retardant they currently use when a fire is in progress is basically the same in chemical composition as it always was. They spread it from the air on a perimeter outside the fire, as well as on the fire - from observation. The idea of spreading retardant from the air to create a "break" is good, however, it is over "fuel", and due to the laws of physics it can't be as evenly distributed as when it is carefully laid upon a bulldozed path, so they aren't as effective. They do use airlifted water for "direct hits" on the fire or threatened homes, again, just from my observation.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

well the fires are now ranked as the most destructive in the states history...uuuuuh duh. over 35,000 now evacuated and over 300+homes destroyed. i dont know about fatalities but ive heard of 3 now so far. according to my parents the community centers in Farmington are now opening up to evacuees (dunno the word right now..haha brain dump) and mcgee park (local riding arena) is discussing opening its stalls up to the evacuated horses. 

also heard they are working more on trying to control the blazes. not as much on saving property but getting them out or under control. dunno all the facts just what i hear from friends volunteering.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Jeez... thanks for the update though! My friends in CO are quiet as a field mouse for some reason. Or they don't know much of anything. Just.. odd. Course the fire isn't that closeby to them. Maybe soon though with how it's spreading 

I hope they can enclose it a little.. so much beautiful land destroyed. 

Looking after the horses that were evacuated out of there will turn expensive, don't you think? But it's worth it!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

it could get VERY expensive. but theres already whispers around our horsey community about where to donate hay and shavings and waht not so hopefully theres more efforts going on elsewhere as well. i know theres a couple ranches in CO that are taking in some of the horses already.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

EKKKKKKK that is scary! I have always wanted to visit Colorado for a long period of time, don't know if I do now!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I hope so!!! Love our close knit community <3


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Haha HMO its by far one of my favorite places to ride! i love my mountains and theyre on fire right now! but when its not all burning up its most definitely worth visiting!


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

haha well then i'm not going to let any fires stop me from visiting an amazing place then!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I lived in Colorado Springs for three years and trained at both Penrose and Bara Farms (now Cactus Creek Ranch). I rode with Bijou Springs hunt and had many clients who lived in the area.

I am horrified by the extent of the damage. I am so worried that some of my clients have, likely, been directly impacted.

To see people here blast the president for checking the extent of the damage (what presidents are SUPPOSED to do) is beyond ludicrous. However, that is not what this thread is about.

It really angers me to see those horses who have been released walking along the roads aimlessly. It is the *RESPONSIBILITY* of horse owners to evacuate their stock to safety. Do they really believe they are doing right by their horses? There are fences everywhere in Colo. They are just as likely to be penned up against a fenceline and burned as not.

Anyway, my prayers are for the victims of this fire. If it is determined to have been arson, I hope they catch the S.O.B.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> To see people here blast the president for checking the extent of the damage (what presidents are SUPPOSED to do) is beyond ludicrous


No one is blasting the president.. there was just some misunderstanding on my part which has been cleared up.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree Allison. unless you have too many horses to fit in a trailer (such as a large ranch) i see no reason why you would not have time to evacuate them as well. my parents already have an evacuation plan even though they are in NM. the state line fire got pretty close to them and they were prepared to load not only our 4 horses but our 2 hiefers with calves, our 3 cats, and 5 dogs. 

as for the talk about the president i think it was just a curiosity question like "why would you see the pres. going down to the fire" and i can see her viewpoint. now is a time for action. and while we can appreciate the gesture of him coming down to support verybody it is wierd and i hadnt known the pres. did that for these kinds of things myself.


*i just learned that a summer camp i used to go to to ride---Eagle Lake Camp--was evacuated and they are pretty sure it burned....sad sad day for me but im glad they had cancelled all summer camps before hand so there were no horses or kids there!*


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks Roper!

That is very sad  But glad the horses and kiddos weren't there. That would have been ever so tragic.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

well got an update on the camp i used to go to...
they only had a couple of the bunkhouses burn and the corral burned down but its easy fixes and they said theyll be opening it up for the winter camps! im glad for all the kids that will be going there!

also heard from a friend in Colorado springs that they are on pre-evacuation but no immediate threat so im glad shes okay...


sorry no real update on the fires. havent asked about it in a couple days but ill get an update tomorrow


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm glad it wasn't bad news! Hopefully it continues to get better.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> I lived in Colorado Springs for three years and trained at both Penrose and Bara Farms (now Cactus Creek Ranch). I rode with Bijou Springs hunt and had many clients who lived in the area.
> 
> I am horrified by the extent of the damage. I am so worried that some of my clients have, likely, been directly impacted.
> 
> ...


The problem with the president showing up is for security reasons, all air traffic must cease for the entire time he's in the air space and on the ground. They were actually going to suspend air drops while he was in town. Thank goodness someone thought that one out beforehand and gave the tankers an exemption.

I have 24 horses, 7 which are drafts, on my property and one 4 horse and one 3 horse trailer. If a fire came through and I only had 30 mins to evacuate as many of these individuals did, I could get one load out. If the place was going to burn, the best chance for any livestock is to just cut them loose with a phone # written on their *** and trust their sense of survival gets them somewhere safe. People do what they have to do.


----------



## smokeslastspot (Jan 11, 2012)

We are having fires here in Arkansas also to a lesser extent due to the drought. Some of our fires have been arson. I just can't understand how sick in the head someone would have to be to do that on purpose. :evil:

Today I heard on the radio that someone on the highway threw out a cigarette and it caught the roadside on fire. How can people be that stupid I'll never know. The people behind them stopped along with some others and beat the fire down before it spread. 

This is not an area that usually worries much with wildfires so a lot of horse owners are completely caught off guard. I'm of the type that tries to plan for all possibilities so I got a bigger trailer just for this purpose. Luckily I don't have a large number of horses. The trailer will fit all of my animals down to the betta fish if I have to evacuate. It's a bit of a squeeze and we will all have to get very cozy but we will all fit until we can get somewhere safer. If we want to be less crowded my mom can pull the old horse trailer along as well with the old farm truck.


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

I know your situation Roperchick. I feel for you. -sigh-

But seriously... I wish there was some US government firefighters in Montana too...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I wish there were no fires to begin with.. it's very devastating :/


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

yeah i live really close to the High Park fire and luckly its 100% contained now.. Im praying for the other fire Victims. FOr the horse picture above^^^^ that is really sad that they have to do that but if it saves their lives i would do it as well.. Its like a last resort. I bet they are safe now and at the Ranch


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

What it is like in Montana: 

FIRE NAME: Ash Creek Fire 
CURRENT SIZE: 244,500 acres
CONTAINMENT: 50%


FIRE NAME: Taylor Creek Fire 
DATE OF DETECTION: July 3, 2012
CAUSE: Unknown
CURRENT SIZE: 36,625 acres
CONTAINMENT: 10%
LOCATION: Started 12 miles southeast of Ft Howes, Montana

FIRE NAME: Powerline Fire 
DATE OF DETECTION: July 3, 2012
CAUSE: Unknown
CURRENT SIZE: 4,334 acres
CONTAINMENT: 45%
LOCATION: 30 miles south of Hysham, Montana
AGENCY: Montana Department of Natural Resources and Conservation
IMT: Greg Poncin's Northern Rockies Incident Management Team


FIRE NAME: Horse Creek Fire 
DATE OF DETECTION: July 2, 2012
CAUSE: Unknown
CURRENT SIZE: 7,568 acres
CONTAINMENT: 65%
LOCATION: 30 miles south of Hysham, Montana
AGENCY: Montana Department of Natural Resources and Conservation

FIRE NAME: Coal Seam Fire 
DATE OF DETECTION: June 25, 2012
CAUSE: Unknown
CURRENT SIZE: 527 acres
CONTAINMENT: 100%
LOCATION: 5 miles northwest of Busby, Montana
AGENCY: Montana Department of Natural Resources and Conservation

The Coal Seam fire will be patrolled from the air.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Many, many, many people had less than 30mins to get themselves and their livestock out. Many large ranches had to evacuate and lets face it, they don't have a 50 horse trailer and even if they did, you can't load 50 horses in 30 minutes, especially if one decides to balk!

Until you have been there, packed the trailer, evacuated friends, tried to reason with them about what they can and cannot take in the very short window of time they have, you cannot judge those who did what they thought was best to hopefully save their beloved animals. 

I can 100% guarantee you that if I had less then 2 hours to evacuate that I would be opening my gates and praying my cows turned up alive somewhere. My cows trailer well enough but only from a chute and I have no means to chase them across my entire property and into the chute AND get all my other livestock and children out. 

It's real easy to look at a picture and judge people but until you have been there, done that, you have no clue what it's been like for everyone here.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

This is giving me a lump in my throat.. I have been there, done that, and don't wish it on anybody. I had to evacuate when the fires were raging down here in Texas. Our trailer was at my aunt's house and we were waiting on a friend to show up with their trailer. Some guy came flying down our dirt road telling us that we had to get out within 5 minutes. So, I hopped on a horse, ponying the other, while my mom drove the truck behind. We had to meet our friend down the road. Luckily, they stopped the fire before it hit our house, and our horses arrived safely at my aunt's house. Prayers are going out for all of the fire victims. I hope the fires are put out soon!!

Edited to add: I agree. You got to do what you gotta do. If you only have 15 minutes and 50 horses, turn them loose and pray that they can get out of there. If a friend hadn't of already been on her way, then we probably would've had to set ours loose, too. (We live out in the boonies... :lol: Our closest neighbors are about a mile away...)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Re: the picture of the loose horses on the road.

A few years ago, the barn in Colorado where I used to keep my horse had to evacuate due to a wildfire. At the time, they had about 80 head of horses at the ranch. There was a tremendous effort to evacuate and trailers were brought in from all over the county. However, some horses refused to get on a trailer and they also simply ran out of time, with the fire fast approaching due to high winds. About half a dozen horses had to be turned loose to run for it. They did and all of them were recovered safely a good few miles down the road. 

So I didn't look at that picture and think "How irresponsible." You do what you have to do.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I haven't had the chance to catch the news the last couple of days to see how the containment of the fires were progressing. But I am sending prayers out, very scary.

I don't want to start an argument about how to prevent wildfires, but I am a huge advocate for selective logging. Wildfires are natures way of thinning and cleaning forests. There will always be will be wildfires, but selective logging and thinning reduces the fuel making the fires easier to contain. Also the USFS suggests that you make a fire break around your home. Many people refuse to do so. A friend of ours that lives there made a large fire break around his home and shop. The fire went right around while burning all the homes around his that didn't clear a fire break. Its not a guarantee but it will increase the odds of your home surviving.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Also the USFS suggests that you make a fire break around your home. Many people refuse to do so. A friend of ours that lives there made a large fire break around his home and shop. The fire went right around while burning all the homes around his that didn't clear a fire break. Its not a guarantee but it will increase the odds of your home surviving.


Oh!! That's the first I've heard of that! So basically no trees or grasses around your home.. do you just put dirt down or...?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

You cut down any brush or trees, and make sure that there is nothing flammable on the ground like dried leaves, pine needles or dry weeds or grass. Even a green, watered lawn would help. I can't remember the recommended yardage to be effective though.


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

Terror in the form of flames - CNN iReport Just wanted to share this.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

COWCHICK77 said:


> You cut down any brush or trees, and make sure that there is nothing flammable on the ground like dried leaves, pine needles or dry weeds or grass. Even a green, watered lawn would help. I can't remember the recommended yardage to be effective though.


And there lies the reason why the fires here are so bad. No rain and no snow has made all of Colorado one giant fire waiting for a spark. 

I'd LOVE to water my property but CO limits me to 1 acre that I may water (I'm on a well and catching rainwater in any form is illegal). So my garden is watered and the other 43 acres are dry grass that will go up in flames. There's nothing I can do but keep the grass mowed down (which I do) and hope and pray. I have no trees or brush to speak of (I have 4 twigs that resemble trees and 1 Charlie Brown christmas tree). Fires spread fast here because nobody is allowed to water unless they have a crapton of $$$ and can buy shares of irrigation water.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Delfina said:


> And there lies the reason why the fires here are so bad. No rain and no snow has made all of Colorado one giant fire waiting for a spark.
> 
> I'd LOVE to water my property but CO limits me to 1 acre that I may water (I'm on a well and catching rainwater in any form is illegal). So my garden is watered and the other 43 acres are dry grass that will go up in flames. There's nothing I can do but keep the grass mowed down (which I do) and hope and pray. I have no trees or brush to speak of (I have 4 twigs that resemble trees and 1 Charlie Brown christmas tree). Fires spread fast here because nobody is allowed to water unless they have a crapton of $$$ and can buy shares of irrigation water.


Oh wow. Your situation is a little different, because obviously thinning by cutting down your Charlie Brown tree isn't going to save you 
I don't understand the reasoning behind not catching rain water. Why is that illegal?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Believe it or not, up here in central BC, we have a smokey haze in the sky from those fires!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Oh wow. Your situation is a little different, because obviously thinning by cutting down your Charlie Brown tree isn't going to save you
> I don't understand the reasoning behind not catching rain water. Why is that illegal?


Probably because some corporation owns all the water rights, even the stuff that's falls out of the sky. This is quite common in poorer countries where American corporations own the water rights, they own the rainfall as well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

really? rainfall? thats crazy!
heck id pay to have the rain STOP in hawaii haha. its never ending.

havnt heard anything about the fires in awhile so hopefully that means its slowing down....or my parents just dont care. haha


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Probably because some corporation owns all the water rights, even the stuff that's falls out of the sky. This is quite common in poorer countries where American corporations own the water rights, they own the rainfall as well!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Probably because some corporation owns all the water rights, even the stuff that's falls out of the sky. This is quite common in poorer countries where American corporations own the water rights, they own the rainfall as well!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Colorado water laws are very complex but in a nutshell the individual with the oldest (senior) rights will receive their full allocation before the next person. It could be another individual, city or municipality downstream even in another state. Just because water flows through your property doesn't mean you can use it..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Delfina said:


> I'd LOVE to water my property but CO limits me to 1 acre that I may water (I'm on a well and catching rainwater in any form is illegal).


In 2009, legislation was pasted that made it legal to collect and redirect water. There are some restrictions with the biggest one being you must be on a legal well that you own. Check for any local restrictions that superceed state law.,

collecting rainwater is all about replenishing the aquafer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

